# Help me identify these 2 types of moss



## vinman (Aug 25, 2008)

I know they are not Java moss. I dont know what kind they are Help me identify

*MOSS # 1*


























+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*MOSS # 2*


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.aquamoss.net/Moss-List.htm

I'd guess both are stringy moss.
it's hard to distinguish moss since
the same moss may grow differently
under different conditions.


----------



## vinman (Aug 25, 2008)

both raised in the same condition. glass jars in the window and I also have they both in a 30 long planted tank. they are totally different.

http://www.aquamoss.net/ thinks the first is Christmas Moss.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

yeah christmas was my first thought. i found a similar frond growing in my flame moss... must have hitchhiked


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I mean, after the pics it's not even possible to ID the genus of the mosses. #1 _might_ be Leptodictyum riparium, if the leaves have 1 conspicuous midrib (costa) reaching near leaf apex. If they have 2 short inconspicuous ribs near base, it might be a Vesicularia - or something else.
The #2 looks to me like a Taxiphyllum, but it's very uncertain, too.
Because size can be important for ID, also a rule or so next to the moss in the pic can be helpful.


----------



## vinman (Aug 25, 2008)

yes #2 is some type of Taxiphyllum. I think it might be mimi moss it is verry compact and is a slow grower. I dont think it attaches it self to anything.


----------

